# Destin Cobia Fishing Crew Needed



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi All -

I am posting for my brother. He is going to be running our 33' Palmetto every fishable day starting tomorrow. He is very experienced at the Cobia gig, having fished the season each out of the past 15+ years. 

He is looking for people to go most weekdays and some weekends, and essentially share expenses. 

If you have interest, please email both him and I: Jason [email protected] or me (Cameron) at [email protected], or IM me here.

If anyone wants to go tomorrow, he has room for 2.

Thanks,

Cameron


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

Will he be going next week as well?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Destin


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

yes...thx.


----------

